# How to make a shell casing pen



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I haven't tried this, but I just might. Thought it likely that there are a few here more handy than I...

Make a Refillable Bullet Pen


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

remember , this pen will be illegal on a plane, past a security check point at a court house or police station, most likely even in a post office......


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> remember , this pen will be illegal on a plane, past a security check point at a court house or police station, most likely even in a post office......


Illegal? I don't think casings are considered ammunition, although it might be asking for trouble.

KG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

kg333 said:


> Illegal? I don't think casings are considered ammunition, although it might be asking for trouble.
> 
> KG


ear rings in the shape of a pistol are illegal, why not a pen made from empty shells?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

While I think you could make a very good argument that drilled out cylinders of brass are not ammunition, and therefore not illegal anywhere, I'd advise against making your life difficult by annoying the TSA guys. (Post office clerks, well, maybe. :smt033 )

There's a vast expanse between what's legal to do and what's wise to try. Have fun, be safe.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

we had a guy carrying around a pen fashioned from a .50 bmg casing. It was very convincing looking to anyone from far away, at a glace, or even up close (if you weren't relative familiar with ammo). The base was still marked, the primer pocket was pilled with an aluminum piece, and the bullet its self was simply drilled out, so all in all a good piece of work, but entirely not live ammunition. Didn't stop him from getting chewed out and told to get rid of it. Poor guy got so used to the massive pen that now he has a hard time using normal pens,


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Barnes and Nobel sells a leather strap with lead weights sewn in on either end to keep the pages of a book open. It is an exact replica of a policeman's sap. And it was originally sold as a "paper weight" to avoid the illegality of the sale.

A librarian (as I recall, but it could have been a teacher) was arrested carrying one of them onto a plane. 

My sister gave me one as a gift (which I keep in the house), and she was very upset when I told her the history of the item and the risks involved. She had to warn a friend she had given one to that it will be considered a concealed weapon by most LEOs.

The pen seems innocent enough, but you need to be wary.


----------

